
NASA data shows something leaking out of Uranus - guessmyname
https://futurism.com/the-byte/something-leaking-out-uranus
======
rad_gruchalski
Somebody was waiting their whole life to write this title.

------
NortySpock
Summary: Voyager 2 magnetometer data suggest it flew through a plasmoid (giant
magnetic field / plasma bubble) that would be a mechanism for Uranus to slowly
lose atmosphere over billions of years.

[https://www.nasa.gov/feature/goddard/2020/revisiting-
decades...](https://www.nasa.gov/feature/goddard/2020/revisiting-decades-old-
voyager-2-data-scientists-find-one-more-secret)

------
egfx
[https://imgur.com/TcP8deL](https://imgur.com/TcP8deL) ;)

------
jeffrallen
Was this posted by Beavis or Butthead?

~~~
ratsmack
It's just something you wouldn't want to say in too loud in public.

------
dagenix
tee hee

